# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C++ >  Windows Application - WinAPI C++ - (SDI Interface)

## JamesSchumacher

Provides an implementation of a base window class in C++.

Creating the main window class, deriving from Window was as simple as creating a WM_NCDESTROY handler (only needed to post the quit message due to being the main window) and calling it in the WindowProcess override in class MainWindow.

Other messages were processed by Window::WindowProcess.

This will suit well for SDI windows or even custom controls as a base class.

My next project will provide an MDI main frame and child frame classes. (Views can be just derived from Window =) )

Code attached below.

----------


## Chazwazza

Thanks, this is very useful for me, I wish to learn how to do GUIs in C++ but am unsure where to start, I'm sure this will help.

----------

